# new guy to the site



## redfish8968 (Aug 3, 2015)

Just bought a J14 CS Skiff in the middle of repowering it. I know the CS on the low end of skiff but that's what my budget is allowing me. I fish from Georgetown south to Charleston area.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Nothing wrong with a J14...very stable platform to fish from.

Welcome


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome Red! Budget doesn't mean nothing to nobody around here!


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

DuckNut said:


> Nothing wrong with a J14...very stable platform to fish from.
> 
> Welcome


Damn straight! 

Get out there, fish and enjoy the heck out of that skiff. I love just being on the water. Welcome aboard redfish8968.


----------

